# Went into Rescue with LIGRR-Unsocialized 8 mo. old male, NY needs a home



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...227.1073743167.152876678058553&type=1&theater


*UPDATE-This boy is now in Rescue with LIGRR*

Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs
SAFE - 06/05/14
Manhattan Center 

MAX - A1001728
*** SAFER: EXPERIENCED HOME, NO CHILDREN ***

I am an unaltered male, gold Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 8 months old.

I weigh 42 pounds.

I have been at the shelter since Jun 01, 2014. 

A volunteer writes:
One might think that Max has everything " going" for him...He is a young prince, only eight months of age and absolutely gorgeous.... Max was surrendered into our care, though, because his young master could not get Max he adopted as a tiny puppy, to do what he expected from a pet companion....Raising a youngster is not easy as there is not a Cesar Milan in each of us.. It takes love, determination, time and leadership. Max came to us very undersocialized. He does not know what a leash is as he never was attached to one. He goes on his hinds and knits the rope. His previous owner says that he had to be carried down to the street where he acted timid and scared although he wanted to play with other dogs...Max lived with a single owner and does not seem to have been exposed to many other people. I got Max with some effort to the yard and into a large pen where i let him roam free. He acted unfocused and very tentative in his every move. He eyes never met mine unless I took his chin into my hand. He avoided systematically my camera. He is not trusting but not aggressive either. Max will back off and hide under a bench rather than to do something untoward. Roastbeef, he will not have any of it, will smell it, withdraw, smell it again and leave it. He will eat it while alone in his kennel, though. He does not sit on command, does not play with a ball and will accept in an aloof way, caresses. Max needs help. Max needs out of the Manhattan Care Center. Max needs to be nourished back to life, one that is carefree, happy, joyous amidst other pooches and people alike. Will you be Max savior and teacher ? He has been waiting for so many months to be a dedicated student and become the best, most friendly and sociable forever best friend...

Additional photos:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...729.1073743166.152876678058553&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...729.1073743166.152876678058553&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...729.1073743166.152876678058553&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...729.1073743166.152876678058553&type=3&theater

For more information on adopting from the NYC AC&C, or to find a rescue to assist, please read the following: Â» Must Read

For more info on behavior codes and ratings, please read here: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=283116538381555

For more information on a particular dog, email [email protected] but ONLY if serious about adopting, and ONLY if you are able to GO TO the shelter in-person. Please do not email for status updates... the only thing you will accomplish is spamming their inbox and causing REAL adopter emails to go unnoticed.

Contact the NYC ACC at (212) 788-4000 for further automated instructions. — with Nicole Espinosa.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Pic of Max


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How sad!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I know! I had to post. It could all turn around if the right owner finds him. He's so handsome


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those beautiful eyes deserve the best of this world. Praying for Max, hope very soon it happens.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. He looks just like my Castle. Hopefully a rescue in NY will pull him and get him into a foster home. I am sure he will turn around in the right hands.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, thanks for posting. 

Update on his FB page, he is safe. 

Long Island GRR pulled him-here is a message they posted-



> Max is now in the custody of the Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue. Thank for your support of Max. You may honor your pledges on our website at Golden Gifts.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So glad to see he has been rescued. I saw this post on facebook yesterday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So happy for Max, thank you for the update. Praying for him.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update! Happy that there's been progress. It was such a sad story...it even made me take Hina out for a longer walk.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know with the right people Max will become a dream dog, I can see that in his beautiful eyes. Praying for someone out there to be saved by Max and save sweet Max too.
Hope "his young master could not get Max he adopted as a tiny puppy, to do what he expected from a pet companion" gets the same reaction from someone he loves because "he is not capable to give what is expected from a human companion."

Some dogs and some stories from thousands miles away touch you so deeply. Please keep praying for sweet Max.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have faith he'll get a wonderful home!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going to contact the rescue and look into adopting or fostering Max. I bet he would have a blast hanging out with Ax and "Puffy".


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

A huge thank you, fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max is such a beauty!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

alphadude said:


> I am going to contact the rescue and look into adopting or fostering Max. I bet he would have a blast hanging out with Ax and "Puffy".



Oh my goodness- that would be so wonderful! Then we'd get to eavesdrop on his progress! I bet Axel would be a wonderful role model for this poor scared youngster.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Dancer said:


> Oh my goodness- that would be so wonderful! Then we'd get to eavesdrop on his progress! I bet Axel would be a wonderful role model for this poor scared youngster.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree 100% about Ax being a good role model. Hey, he might even turn out to be a disc dog. He has a slim athletic build...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

alphadude said:


> I am going to contact the rescue and look into adopting or fostering Max. I bet he would have a blast hanging out with Ax and "Puffy".


That would be wonderful if you were able to rescue/foster him. Poor guy just needs time and attention! I'm working with Charlie (my 23 month old rescue; 3 months in) who was very scared when I first brought him home. With Duke as his buddy, he is truly blossoming. These poor guys just need some TLC, patience and learn to trust. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alphadude*

ALPHADUDE

That sounds wonderful. 
Please keep us posted!!
I agree with Jenn how rescue dogs blossom and give us so MUCH MORE than we ever give them!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope to read some good news about Max soon, praying for this sweetheart.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anybody know if max got adopted?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Does anybody know if max got adopted?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's not listed as currently being available for adoption on their website. 

I don't see a link for Happy Endings or dogs recently adopted either. 

If Max needed any medical treatment or training, he may not be ready for adoption yet. Or............. LIGRR may have had some approved applicants waiting and he never was even listed. He may have also been adopted by his Foster family.


----------

